# High Quality Hoodie



## MF4L41 (Sep 17, 2011)

Not sure if this is the proper place to post this, and as much as I dont want to seem like a newb I am, I'm pretty much looking for a solid hoodie to screen print on. I'm looking for a grey color (like the inside of a champion hoodie) that I can screen print a black logo on. Looking to buy them at wholesale prices, and about 15 or so in quantity, (5 small, 6 medium, 3 large, and 1 xl). Anybody recommend anybody? Is it possible to get that low of a quantity at wholesale?

I want something thats a fit of a basic Nike Hoodie, what we have right now is kind of tight around the waste, but it pops out towards the chest... 

Jus pullover that has a pocket pouch, and draw strings.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

Nike isnt really high quality, I would suggest going with tultex, they are about the same quality. If you wand a premium quality hoodie i highly recomment american apparel. Check out tsc in the preffered vendors area, they offer dozen pricing even if you buy low amounts. Cheers!


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

The Gildan 9500 and 12500 are pretty good and available from any distributor such as Staton. Virginia Tees, Broder. If you are looking for over the top quality try Badger or Eagle.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw some today that are cool and maybe what you are looking for...

Independent Trading

Sun Apparel


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

how about a grey champion ? s&s activewear carries them.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't totally agree with the Gildans--but I've had bad experiences with more than a couple of their fleece items...

Hanes F170s get my vote. 90/10, they print great, and they wear well. (but are more money than the 12500's)


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to use a ton of the Hanes fleece. I like it too. Gildan was always a little cheaper. What is with all the suppliers dropping Hanes? Staton has dropped the whole fleece line, ladies and a big majority of sportshirts. I think VA Tees is following suit.


----------



## syrupmaker79 (Dec 10, 2011)

sanmar sport tech is a great hoodie


----------



## ProdigyMarketing (Jan 22, 2010)

Really good quality hoodie....go with Pennant. They carry like 32 color in both Adult and Youth. You will pay a little more, but they are nice! Hoods fit really comfortably too.


----------



## greenestarr45 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would agree with the Gildan and Sport Tech recommendations above. In addition, check out the Port Authority line from SanMar.


----------

